# Iridescent shark have ick?



## Madebroken626 (Jan 11, 2008)

ok i got a nice 10 gallon tank about 3 weeks ago and got the filter and heater going and yesterday i went and got a iridescent shark and ghost shrimp....i just noticed some white salt looking spots on my shark could this be ick? and if it is what do i do?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Madebroken626 said:


> ok i got a nice 10 gallon tank about 3 weeks ago and got the filter and heater going and yesterday i went and got a iridescent shark and ghost shrimp....i just noticed some white salt looking spots on my shark could this be ick? and if it is what do i do?


Welcome to Fishforum.com.:wave:

I believe this is ich indeed. There's a sticky thread here written about white spot disease. Just as a side note, I would like to point out that the ID shark can grow up to 3-4 feet so a 10g is definitely too small unless you have a tank of about 600 gallons and over to keep them. The shrimps will probably end up eaten by the fish as well.

You might want to buy an API liquid test kit to test your ammonia, nitrites, nitrates and pH. It seems to me you bought the fish without actually cycling the tank. The presence of ammonia and nitrites can stress and eventually kill any inhabitants in it.

What is your temperature right now? What filter are you using? How often and how much water do you replace?


----------



## Madebroken626 (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm new to all of this stuff and i wasn't sure what cycleing the tank meant,I thought it just meant having filter and heater running for 3 weeks. I asked the pet store if it would be ok to put fish in the tank after 3 weeks of the heater and filter running and they gave me something called cycle and said to put it in the tank right before i put my fish in there and they'll be fine. And i just don't know what to do. My stepdad is going to the store to get me something to treat ich, But i was just hoping someone in here could help me know what kind of medicine to get.

BTW the water temperature is about 74. I got one of those heaters that keep it at that temperature, and now i'm starting to think that was a bad idea


----------



## Madebroken626 (Jan 11, 2008)

Here's a little imformation about my tank:

*I have a 10 gallon tank.
*It's a freshwater tank.
*It's been set up a little over 3 weeks.
*I have 1 iridescent shark and 3 ghost shrimp
*I don't have any live plants.
*The temperature is 74.
*I'm using an aqua-tech power filter.
*My tank gets some natural sunlight, but not too much.
* I haven't changed any water yet, since my fish have only been in the tank 2 days.
* I will perform water changes once a week and change 20% of the water. 
*I feed my fish twice a day, once in the morning and once at night and i feed them flakes.
*I'm using two 3 inch bulbs for my tank.


----------

